# Comment fonctionne Infuse ?



## MrMarmotte (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Tout d’abord je vous présente mes meilleurs vœux pour cette année 2020.

Je souhaiterai avoir quelques informations concernant le fonctionnement de Infuse et PLEX. 

Matériel :
MacBook Pro (mi-2012)
Apple TV 4K
Disque dur externe 2 x 3To WD (dans un boîtier Icy box)

Logiciel :
Infuse 6 pro 
Plex (gratuit) 

Lors de l’acquisition d’une Apple TV 4K il y a maintenant 1 an, j’ai bricolé un petit centre multi-media suivant le schéma ci-dessous :

Contenu multimédia sur DD (branché sur mon MacBook Pro) > Serveur PLEX > application PLEX sur Apple TV

Cependant, régulièrement j’avais des coupures lors de la lecture de films en qualité Blue Ray. 

J’ai donc acheté Infuse version Pro ce qui m’a donné le schéma suivant :

Contenu multimédia sur DD (branché sur mon MacBook Pro) > Serveur PLEX > application Infuse (qui interroge le serveur PLEX) sur Apple TV

Depuis je n’ai plus aucun ralentissement ni coupure. Ma compréhension du phénomène est la suivante :

Lors que je n’avais que PLEX tout le travail de transcodage des films était réalisé par mon Mac via PLEX puis envoyé à l’Apple TV 4K qui se contentait de diffuser le flux sans rien faire de plus. 
Étant donné l’âge avancé de mon MacBook Pro j’imagine qu’il n’arrivait pas à suivre d’où les latences. 

Depuis que j’ai Infuse mon MacBook Pro se contente d’envoyer le flux et c’est mon Apple TV 4K qui réalise tout le travail via Infuse. 
Étant donné l’âge de mon Apple TV 4K, il n’y a aucune latence. 

Enfin ma compréhension du fonctionnement de PLEX et Infuse est la suivante :

J’indique à PLEX que l’ensemble de mes données multimédia est sur mon disque dur, il va les voir, créer une bibliothèque qu’il met sur la toile (je sais pas trop où, serveur, Cloud, ...) et lorsque j’utilise l’application PLEX de mon Apple TV 4K, j’interroge la bibliothèque PLEX. 

Dans l’application Infuse sur mon Apple TV 4K, j’ai seulement indiqué à Infuse d’aller piocher les informations de la bibliothèque PLEX donc l’application Infuse ne fait que recopier ce qui existe déjà. 

Mes questions (il était temps après ce pavé) :
1. Est-ce que ma compréhension du pourquoi des latences via PLEX et l’absence de latence depuis Infuse est correcte ?
2. Est ce que ma compréhension du fonctionnement de PLEX puis Infuse est correcte ?
3. Est-il possible de supprimer la partie PLEX du schéma suivant : 
Contenu multimédia sur DD (branché sur mon MacBook Pro) > Serveur PLEX > application Infuse (qui interroge le serveur PLEX) sur Apple TV
Afin d’éviter une couche superflue depuis que j’ai Infuse 
4. Quoi faire pour qu’Infuse scan et crée une bibliothèque à l’instar de PLEX ?

Merci pour votre lecture et vos futures réponses.


----------



## Louno (3 Janvier 2020)

*1. Est-ce que ma compréhension du pourquoi des latences via PLEX et l’absence de latence depuis Infuse est correcte ?*
Oui
*2. Est ce que ma compréhension du fonctionnement de PLEX puis Infuse est correcte ?*
Oui
*3. Est-il possible de supprimer la partie PLEX du schéma suivant :
Contenu multimédia sur DD (branché sur mon MacBook Pro) > Serveur PLEX > application Infuse (qui interroge le serveur PLEX) sur Apple TV*
Non car c'est Plex qui te permet de diffuser vers infuse, à moins d'héberger ton contenu sur un NAS ou un ordinateur distant (seedbox ?)
*4. Quoi faire pour qu’Infuse scan et crée une bibliothèque à l’instar de PLEX ?*
Mettre en place un serveur DLNA en place... mais c'est à peu de chose ce que te permet de faire facilement Plex en y ajoutant une surcouche bien pratique, notamment de téléchargements automatiques de sous titres. Tu peux également essayer de brancher ton disque dur sur ta box, et voir s'il apparait dans  la config de ton infuse.

Un serveur plex consulté par un lecteur infuse est la meilleure des solutions à mon avis. L'upgrade que tu pourrais mettre en place pour gagner en confort serait d'heberger ta bibliothèque sur un Nas Synology (218 Play, d'après tes besoins).


----------



## MrMarmotte (4 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour tes réponses !

J’ai un peu de mal à comprendre le fonctionnement d’un NAS. 

C’est un disque dur externe couplé à un serveur ? Du coup Infuse interrogerai le NAS ?

Pour mettre des films ou autre sur le NAS je le branche à mon MacBook Pro mais pour l’utiliser sur ma télévision, je le branche à quoi ? Au MacBook Pro ? Je le mets juste sous tension ?

Quelle est la différence entre DS vidéo et Infuse ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à vous, 
j’avais de mon coté aussi des interrogations sur Infuse, mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici. 
De mon coté j'utilise simplement un disque dur branché sur mon Airport Extreme, et Infuse sait récupérer les fichiers dessus. Il les index régulièrement, et y ajoute les pochettes (lorsqu'il y arrive). Donc je me retrovue bien avec une bibliothèque et de façon très simple ... 

Alors est ce que c'est l'Airport Extreme qui transforme le DD en serveur ? Je voulais essayer de brancher aussi ce DD sur la box du FAI pour voir si elle ferait le job, peut-être que ça marchera de ton coté. (j'ai ici en plus une limite de débit - USB 2 - qui n'impacte que très rarement mon utilisation. 

De mon coté, j'ai une interrogation sur l'utilisation d'iCloud par l'app Infuse, est ce pour synchroniser les données du contenu de la bibliothèque entre deux appareils ?


----------



## wip (15 Janvier 2020)

MrMarmotte a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses !
> 
> J’ai un peu de mal à comprendre le fonctionnement d’un NAS.
> 
> ...


"_C’est un disque dur externe couplé à un serveur ? Du coup Infuse interrogerai le NAS ?_"
Oui, c'est ça. Et sur le NAS, tu peux installer PLEX et aussi copier tes films sur le(les) disque dur.. Et Infuse sur l'Apple TV interroge Plex sur le NAS.
L'avantage d'un NAS est que la configuration reste assez facile. De plus, l'accès fonctionne à la maison... mais aussi quand je suis en déplacement (Infuse existes iPhone,Ipad, et on peut se déplacer aussi avec un Apple TV...) . C'est l'avantage d'avoir PLEX sur le NAS qui peut rester allumé tout le temps.
Pour regarder des films, tu utilises juste ton Apple TV et Infuse. C'est lui qui doit-être branché à ta TV. Une prise HDMI sur un NAS ne sert à rien si tu as une Apple TV.


----------

